# This is pretty cool . . .



## Kevin (May 7, 2015)

You knife makers have surely seen a setup like this and some of you maybe have one but this was new to me. I stumbled across this video researching something else and had to watch this razor blade take shape. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

That is pretty cool.....


----------



## Molokai (May 7, 2015)

That "thing" is something i would never buy. 
In the beginning i made some kind of jig but didnt like it at all. The point of me making knives is to control grinding of the blade, angle ...
and as my old teacher said, it takes 10.000 hours to make a master.


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2015)

That was neat.


----------



## robert flynt (May 8, 2015)

Molokai said:


> That "thing" is something i would never buy.
> In the beginning i made some kind of jig but didnt like it at all. The point of me making knives is to control grinding of the blade, angle ...
> and as my old teacher said, it takes 10.000 hours to make a master.


I agree with Tom. I'm not against technology ,and have seen those things being developed over the last few years ,but feel like it takes the skill out of blade grinding. They do have their limitations as far as blade styles though.


----------

